# how long did it take



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

from when you were diagnosed to when your Endo could regulate your levels?

It has been since Sept 15th for me and my levels are not near levelled out yet.

He did up my meds on Wednesday but I am still feeling crappy.

Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> from when you were diagnosed to when your Endo could regulate your levels?
> 
> It has been since Sept 15th for me and my levels are not near levelled out yet.
> 
> ...


Hi, Leanne! Good to hear from you!! It actually takes months; sad to say but true.

The patient should be getting labs every 8 weeks and thyroxine replacement should be titrated upward as needed in small increments. This is essental to the ultimate success for reaching the stage where you feel great.

One thing that drags the process out is that as this is done, the patient usually continues to insideously feel better and for that reason, the patient does more and more (becomes more active) using up the thyroxine replacement subsequently requiring further titration until patient is able to resume normal life-style and activities.

Hugs,


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You didn't get sick (thyroid) over night likewise healing. Or could be from a long list other causes.

Then there is not a 100% guarantee to feeling good but we try to get close and then the rest we treat separately from thyroid and find faster and better results.

Once your levels are stable within Lab reference range and at the set level for you (your personal set level - for one size shoe does not fit all, likewise our thyroid levels) and you are still feeling bad, look for other reasons.

If autoimmune, the immune system in itself for no reason can play havoc with our health or give us feelings of general unwelnessl.

Hang in there.


----------

